# What sort of screws should I use to fasten toilet flange to slab?



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

Im going to mount a toilet flange to the concrete slab what sort of screws or fasteners should I use for this?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tap Con.
Going to need a hammer drill to drill the holes.


----------



## ScottFla40 (Jul 17, 2012)

Agree with Joe and would add get a TapCon bit that corresponds to the size fastener your using...


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I usually use these--http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Head-1-4-in-x-1-1-2-in-Steel-Mushroom-Head-Indoor-Outdoor-Hammer-Set-Anchors-50-Pack-35303/100195333#.UdDbzjtwotg

Drill a 1/4" hole- drop it in and set the pin--simple


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> I usually use these--http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Head-1-4-in-x-1-1-2-in-Steel-Mushroom-Head-Indoor-Outdoor-Hammer-Set-Anchors-50-Pack-35303/100195333#.UdDbzjtwotg
> 
> Drill a 1/4" hole- drop it in and set the pin--simple


This right here is the way to go! 
Tap con is NOT. Not reliable and can snap easily.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

sublime2 said:


> This right here is the way to go!
> Tap con is NOT. Not reliable and can snap easily.


I've used hundreds of TapCons with great results. Use the correct drill bit, blow the dust out and drive the screw at low speed. If you ever need to remove the flange, just unscrew it. Try doing that with pins.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I use ss screws and plastic plugs. Tapcons are an awful choice


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

mj12 said:


> I use ss screws and plastic plugs. Tapcons are an awful choice



What are the plastic plugs youre talking about?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/08...t_sUa2Xcev1_PLA__25122930544_c_S&026=nv&025=c You will probably not get all the flage holes to line up, so if you miss one or two, no problem


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Plastic anchor are useless, I've never even had one work holding up a picture.
No way is a Tap-Con going to snap off.
I also have used hundreds for anything from setting walls on concrete slabs, installing toilets, installing outside faucets, and dozens of other jobs and yet to have one snap off.
A plastic anchor in a concrete slab will just be able to be pulled right up out of the floor.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Ask anyone that professionally hangs steel doors for a living. Very few will use tap cons for too many reasons to list. Those plastic plugs are bullet proof when used in concrete. Glass shower door inclosures are all mounted with those plastic plugs. Here in Detroit every home that I own has a first floor done in concrete. That is all anyone that knows what they are doing using to anchor toilet flanges. If you think they are worthless then it is obvious you have not used them. Except maybe in drywall.


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

Well maybe I could try the tapcons first then if those dont work try something else. I figure tapcons use the smallest hole right? So if I mess up that hole for the tapcon I could try a different fastener?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Arsinek said:


> Well maybe I could try the tapcons first then if those dont work try something else. I figure tapcons use the smallest hole right? So if I mess up that hole for the tapcon I could try a different fastener?


Just hope you don't snap off the tap con in the hole.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

You will need just the right touch to get a tap con too work, no stopping, no slowing down. If you slow down it will snap. You can not stop and start again. After a few hundred you will understand what I am saying.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

mj12 said:


> You will need just the right touch to get a tap con too work, no stopping, no slowing down. If you slow down it will snap. You can not stop and start again. After a few hundred you will understand what I am saying.


I probably drive a few thousand a year, and usually take them out when done, and I have know idea what you mean. Sure, Tapcons can break or snap off if you leave too much dust in the hole, don't drill them deep enough, use a crappy bit, etc...., but I'd say less than 1% of the time do they break off for me...........


----------



## mikek001 (Jul 17, 2021)

I'M NEW TO CHAT ROOMS, I'VE READ MOST OF THESE POSTS AND THERE ARE DIFFERING OPINIONS, SO HEARS ONE MORE. HOW ABOUT USING STAINLESS STEEL SCREWS WITH A LEAD ANCORS FOR A CONCRETE INSTALATION?. MAYBE A #10 ABOUT 1 1/2" LONG OR A 1/4" X 1 1/2" LONG?. ANY OPINIONS?


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

If the only force on the flange is horizontal it may not matter much.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

This is an eight year old thread.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Old posting, but a valid comment, to a question that never gets old.


----------

